# ELF file OS ABI invalid message in shared object



## SIFE (Nov 15, 2010)

In some Linux programs, if I run theme I get message like this:

```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```
Here I was trying to run uget-gtk, and libvorbisfile.so.3 is present in the Linux emulation directory.


----------

